# Lange Namens-Auflösung mit Telekom-Router



## zerix (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt endlich mal wieder Internet Zuhause. 
Immer, wenn ich eine Adresse im Browser eingebe, dauert es so 10-20 Sekunden bis der Name aufgelöst wurde. Ich nutze halt die DHCP-Funktion des Routers. Der Router wird dann als DNS-Server eingetragen.

Wenn ich aber z.b. goole anpinge, geht das normal. Hätte jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich diesen Fred total übersehen gehabt. Besteht das Problem immernoch?

Die router von T-Com sind leider nicht gerade gut (ist bei den meisten Routern die man vom Anbieter kriegt der fall).

Hast du es mal testweise mit festen IPs ohne DHCP probiert ?

Auserdem würde ich mal schauen ob Firmwareupdates vorhanden sind, die werden zwar selten rausgegeben von T-Com aber manchmal hat man Glück.


----------



## zerix (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

das Problem besteht darin, dass der DHCP des Routers den DNS-Server auf die IP des Routers setzt. Das kann ich leider nicht ändern. Ändere ich bei mir aber die IP des DNS-Servers funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
Hab deshalb jetzt den DHCP abgeschaltet und hab alles manuell eingestellt. 

MFG

Sascha


----------

